
Global Initiative Mines Retired Hard Disk Drives for Materials and Magnets - xdze2
https://spectrum.ieee.org/energywise/energy/environment/making-new-hard-disk-drives-from-recycled-magnets
======
HillaryBriss
> _In Tennessee, the leftover waste slag from metal recovery facilities, which
> contains rare earth elements including gold, platinum, and “all that good
> stuff,” is used as filler material for paving roads..._

in some other places they use broken toilets instead

------
ggm
Demagnetised by heat.. but can be demagnetised?

~~~
rzzzt
Heat the thing above its Curie temperature, and it loses its magical powers:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rare-
earth_magnet#Magnetic_pro...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rare-
earth_magnet#Magnetic_properties)

~~~
ggm
Then why reclaim by heating?

~~~
iNerdier
You don’t keep them that hot forever...

~~~
ggm
de-magnetised _while hot_ is not the same as _demagnetised by_ ..
misunderstood what was being said. I thought it was a permanent de-
magnetisation

